# Bowfishing Tournament in North Texas



## PK Lodge (Apr 2, 2009)

PK Lodge on Possum Kingdom Lake is hosting it's 2nd Annual world open bowfishing tournament on May 8-9,2009 we just want to invite everyone to come. Right now we have $3400 in sponsership money and lots of prizes to give away plus all the entry money goes back to the contestants. So come out and win some money and have some good fun, if you would like to enter please give us a call at 940-779-2757 or go to our site at www.pklodgelp.com for more info. 
Thanks:fish:


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

I shot it last year, it was a good tournament and the hosts are great.
Haven't decided if I will shoot it this year, got a tournament the weekend before.


----------



## PK Lodge (Apr 2, 2009)

Well we hope that you will decide to two guns hopefully it will not be raining this year lol.


----------

